

Is mailto down? - FailMore

Myself and a friend sitting next to me are unable to open any mailto links on our computers. Is it just us!?? Or is mailto down?
======
martin_
mailto is implemented by the client side application (typically browsers). So
whatever app you're clicking them in may have a bug, or the mailto link may be
malformed, or your mail client is ignoring the call.

~~~
FailMore
Thanks. I'm on chrome with gmail - and (I think) my mailto links used to
work!!

